# Knots Animated



## Bugpac

Here is a great animated knot tying site..

Animated Knots

Click on the type of knot to see the animation.


----------



## Bugpac

Here is a link to Brines preferred Braid to mono Knot as well.. Braid to Mono



Brine said:


> Last trip out with BugPac, I meant to show him this knot and figured the rest of the site may be interested as well. Take note, this knot excels at joining 2 unequal diameter lines together such as similar pound braid to mono/fluoro.
> 
> Yes, there are others...and I've tried several. I like this one the best. I've NEVER had it fail and I can tie and trim it in 35-45 seconds. I first used this knot joining 60# braid to 60# flouro leaders in the surf on the Panhandle for long distance casting 3-4oz weight and bait. Typically, this knot would be buried on a spinning reel with 5-6 wraps around the spool. Once casted, it had to make it's way from the spool through 11 feet of surf rod guides and then launched 70-80 yards.
> 
> https://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/knot1.html


----------



## Andy

Good post Bugpac.
I tend to use the Palomar and the Rapala knots more than anything.


----------



## BassAddict

For most knots i use the improved clinch knot, which is easily tied with only one hand!!! For the mono to braid ill usually use the albight knot, but next time i think ill try Brines mono to braid knot which dosent look much different from the albright!


----------



## bassassassin8

Nice site =D> 

I just stick to palomar or rapala knots as well. Nothin' beats em.

When it comes to tying mono to braid, I tie a uni-to-uni knot.


----------



## bear7625

Great site, I need all the help I can get. :lol:


----------



## breachless

I have been tying the same knot my whole life and never had a problem... I don't even know what the knot is called, but it's a pretty basic knot.

Anyway, it's always been fine, but this year I spooled up some P-Line Fluorocarbon line on my spinning reel for worming in the clear lake I fish near my home. The first thing I noticed was that the knot I usually use to tie braid or old fashioned mono slips right out with the Fluorocarbon line when I cinch the knot down!

I made some adjustments to the knot based on the advice of a buddy, and I thought all was good after catching quite a few small to mid-sized bass.

But wouldn't you know it? Saturday morning I was out and hooked into the biggest bass of my life, and after toying with me for a few minutes, he pulled the knot right out! This thing was a monster: I have never been more upset in my life while sitting in a boat. I was dumbfounded. I now have zero confidence in my knots.

Has anyone else had this problem? You would THINK that Fluorocarbon would behave much like Mono would, but apparently there is something very different about this line. Any particular knots you guys can recommend to avoid my knots slipping out on any more "fish of a lifetime"? The palomar knot looks pretty good, but then again, I thought my knot I was tying was good too and look what happened. Just wondering if any of you guys prefer a different knot with Fluorocarbon line.


----------



## fender66

Great site.....the knot I use to tie my lures isn't listed. I don't know what it's called, but I was taught it about 30 years ago and have used it since. I was told it was a knot that had won a prize at a fishing tournament, but can't remember all the details of that part. Now I'm wondering what it is called.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender Knot of course


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Fender Knot of course



Of course...I should have known that.  

Nonetheless...here's an illustration I just made of it before it's pulled tight.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Looks like an albright know to me


----------



## cajuncook1

nice site Bugpac........ :beer:


----------



## fender66

Just did a search for the Albright Knot and that's not it. I did however find it in the next video I watched. It's a "Duncan" knot. Here's a video of how to tie it.

I really like this knot for several reasons. It is strong, easy/quick to tie, and I can stop the knot before the hook eyelet for a more free action on a crank or I can tighten it to the hook eyelet as I do on my soft plastics. Here's the video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8wEM8iWPzo


----------



## rusty.hook

This is a loop know I use on all my lures, I use 20lb clear mono line, I tie the knot then run about about 16" out to a double barrel swivel and tie it to my main line that is 12lb. It gives more action than any other knot I have used.The knot is call a Mirrolure Knot. see pic below. It is for saltwater, but can be use for any style fishing.


----------



## angry Bob

I started using this knot for braid a couple of years ago, and haven't had any slips yet.

https://www.orlandooutfitters.com/knots/knot.asp?id=12


----------



## begs

fender66 said:


> Just did a search for the Albright Knot and that's not it. I did however find it in the next video I watched. It's a "Duncan" knot. Here's a video of how to tie it.
> 
> I really like this knot for several reasons. It is strong, easy/quick to tie, and I can stop the knot before the hook eyelet for a more free action on a crank or I can tighten it to the hook eyelet as I do on my soft plastics. Here's the video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8wEM8iWPzo





I also use the Duncan loop, Works great tying braid, this is pretty much the only knot i use quick and easy...

for tying 2 lines together I use the uni knot which worked awesome for my tip ups on ice fishing, so cant go wrong with it in open water


----------



## xbacksideslider

I'll have to sit down with some rope to practice some of those, especially the loop knots. 

I'm stuck in a rut, all I tie are the palomar and the double uni.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Knot of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course...I should have known that.
> 
> Nonetheless...here's an illustration I just made of it before it's pulled tight.
Click to expand...



Looks like a modified eye-crosser knot


----------



## bcbouy

try animated knots by grog,or if you flyfish, orvis animated knots


----------



## dambo0708

Cool app out for IPhones as well. It's free....called Knot Wars. Show animation on how to tie all knots (there's a lot). Also shows knot strength in different types of line ( mono, braided, etc.) very useful.


----------



## Robert Hunt

Thats great


----------



## huntinfool

I have the knots animated on my phone. Very helpful.


----------

